# Megaphobema Mesomelas In Hobby Still?



## raggamuffin415 (Dec 5, 2015)

Saw these when in Costa Rica... Stunning T. Know these were in hobby a few years back... Are they still being bred or is finding slings practically impossible?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rhyce (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't know if it is, but if you find some, let me know. I've been searching for these ever since I got into the hobby!!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 5, 2015)

Here we have plenty of those. That's (one) of the reasons why i ended up with a female _Megaphobema robustum_ for free


----------



## Angel Minkov (Dec 5, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Here we have plenty of those. That's (one) of the reasons why i ended up with a female _Megaphobema robustum_ for free


He's talking about mesomelas, not robustum. We see Megaphobema mesomelas very rarely


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 5, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> He's talking about mesomelas, not robustum. We see Megaphobema mesomelas very rarely


Here those weren't so rare in last years fairs, and if i'm not wrong here in Lombardy someone who loves that genus breed those.


----------



## 14pokies (Dec 5, 2015)

Ya sorta.. I know of 1 in the US.  So yes but no.


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 5, 2015)

It would be nice to see these in the hobby, very beautiful Tarantula!


----------



## Thistles (Dec 5, 2015)

I know of a few people who used to have them, including Anastasia at Net-bug. I don't know if she does still. I also know someone who has females currently and is actively searching for males. They are definitely a beautiful species and I would love to see more in the hobby. Chris, do you know if your countryman is selling any of his currently? The guy I know is able to import and does so regularly.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Dec 6, 2015)

Better not. They shouldn't be in the hobby to begin with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Dec 6, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> Better not. They shouldn't be in the hobby to begin with.


And why is that? Just curious :?


----------



## just1moreT (Dec 6, 2015)

Please explain why they shouldn't be in the hobby


----------



## Kiziordzn (Dec 6, 2015)

They are in hobby now. My photo to confirm:







Bought months ago for 106.66USD/ 80€ / 320PLN


Im from Poland.


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Dec 6, 2015)

Brought a sling around 2 month's back was £120 3cm


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Dec 6, 2015)

I didn't even know about this species until now. Another thing to go on my wishlist. Thanks guys.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Dec 6, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> And why is that? Just curious :?


Because people can't provide the needed conditions. Most mesomelas die before they reach adulthood. Do you sometimes wonder why you rarely see adults of this species?  They need very low temps, which most people cannot provide, but still get the species, dooming it to a gruesome fate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 6, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> Because people can't provide the needed conditions. Most mesomelas die before they reach adulthood. Do you sometimes wonder why you rarely see adults of this species?  They need very low temps, which most people cannot provide, but still get the species, dooming it to a gruesome fate.


What range of "lower temps" I would appreciate the info as I'm eventually going to acquire one.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 6, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> What range of "lower temps" I would appreciate the info as I'm eventually going to acquire one.


Lower temperatures, man. Just like _Haplocosmia himalayana_... put the enclosure in the freezer and you're done 

Joking. Best are 20° to 23/24° for genus _Megaphobema_. However on a personal note (about _M.robustum_) they aren't so 'fragile' and delicate. My 0.1 specimen molted fine at 35° night! this last summer.
Important thing is humidity and inches of substrate. They need an higher level of both.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 6, 2015)

I'll be straight up with you guys I have never ever had an issue with mesomelas with their temperatures. I've had them cool and warm and have reached adulthood with no problems. For me this species has been really hardy. No complaints at all. I know sometime next year there will be some avalaible in the US. 

Megaphobema peterklaasi is a lot more rarer to have in the hobby, mesomelas I've seen often on dealers price list.

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## just1moreT (Dec 6, 2015)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> I'll be straight up with you guys I have never ever had an issue with mesomelas with their temperatures. I've had them cool and warm and have reached adulthood with no problems. For me this species has been really hardy. No complaints at all. I know sometime next year there will be some avalaible in the US.
> 
> Megaphobema peterklaasi is a lot more rarer to have in the hobby, mesomelas I've seen often on dealers price list.




Looking Back in pictures on this sight. seems lot a people have not had any issues getting them to adulthood either ,getting a sac maybe but not living

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 6, 2015)

We know there are adult females with members here and MM males within the last 2-3 years, but I havent' found/read any posts/threads on successful sacks


----------



## Thistles (Dec 6, 2015)

Just keep them in the basement. I used to do that with my salamanders.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (Dec 6, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> Because people can't provide the needed conditions. Most mesomelas die before they reach adulthood. Do you sometimes wonder why you rarely see adults of this species?  They need very low temps, which most people cannot provide, but still get the species, dooming it to a gruesome fate.


Doesn't mean everyone would be incapable of caring for them. Just like a lot of people can't take care of Avicularia spp or Theraposa spp. doesn't mean they shouldn't be in the hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Minkov (Dec 7, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Doesn't mean everyone would be incapable of caring for them. Just like a lot of people can't take care of Avicularia spp or Theraposa spp. doesn't mean they shouldn't be in the hobby.


The problem with those genera is due to a lack of knowledge, this is simply due to not being able to provide the needed conditions. If a person can keep 16-18C, he could keep them, but 99% cant, so the spiders just die. Its not only my opinion, Tom shares it as well, or rather I share his opinion. He made me realize they're mostly suffering in the hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Dec 7, 2015)

Can we just reach a consensus that this CAN be a difficult species to rear and that only experienced keepers should have it? Angel, it's actually very easy to get colder temperatures, maybe not in Bulgaria, but I live in GEORGIA, where it's in the 60's (F) in the bloody winter! I keep cold temp animals, it's not that difficult. Please all of you, quit bickering, as it's obvious that Angel won't change, and nor will you guys. just reach the consensus that it CAN be difficult, and that's all. Personally, I believe if a spider can be kept in the hobby, and as long as there ARE people who can care for it, then who cares? There are people who can, and they can educate others. It's all a matter of sharing information, and teaching people how to use the information properly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angel Minkov (Dec 7, 2015)

I can keep those temps in the winter as well, but late spring, summer and early fall its 24c+ in my apartment. Ive considered adapting shelves to keep a stable 20-22C at all times. If I cant, then I simply wont keep them. Im not saying its impossible to keep them, its just the fact that a lot of them die off. If you want, I can rephrase - whoever can provide the conditions can keep them if he wants, but if he cant, then its obvious he shouldn't.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Dec 7, 2015)

That's very different from your past statements. Before, you were saying NO ONE should keep them, and that they shouldn't be in the hobby, rather than you saying personally you couldn't.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Dec 7, 2015)

Toxoderidae said:


> That's very different from your past statements. Before, you were saying NO ONE should keep them, and that they shouldn't be in the hobby, rather than you saying personally you couldn't.


Because people of all levels will buy them and a big part of them will continue to die. I could keep them, doesnt mean I should. Im not buying one until I can provide it with all its needs.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Dec 7, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> Because people of all levels will buy them and a big part of them will continue to die. I could keep them, doesnt mean I should. Im not buying one until I can provide it with all its needs.


I'm still fairly new, yet I could easily care for one of these spiders. Just because personally YOU can't do it doesn't mean you should be so negative towards people. Lower temperatures are incredibly easy if you actually take the time to fiddle with air conditioning, or use other methods (Basement keeping, etc) Please quit being so toxic towards the keeping of these spiders, as you're just making it seem much harder than it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Minkov (Dec 7, 2015)

Not everyone has a spare room to put 2-3 tanks in it and keep it cooler, you know. Im not being toxic, your jimmies seem flustered for some reason. These spiders die in the hands.of people with decades of experience, and you, who is a new guy by your words, are saying you can keep them easily? I like the self-esteem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm saying that because I know I can. I keep delicate creatures all the time, it's not that hard if you do the proper research and have things pre-setup. I keep my room personally in more tropical temperatures and humidity for my pets, but I have another colder room for other creatures like this spider if I decided to keep this species. Take it with a grain of salt if you will. I just don't think you should be so aggresive as to believing that if some can't care for it that no one should keep it, and it should be removed from the hobby.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Dec 7, 2015)

I like these creatures and hate seeing them.suffer in the wrong hands, its that simple. Most people dont have a cooler room like you. What do they do? I have mainly Poecilotheria, Cyriopagopus, Cyriocosmus, Monocentropus, Brachypelma... I have only 1 room to keep them in. How do I keep my current species and M. mesomelas comfortable? I cant, and I wont buy 1, but some people do, and thats how most spiders meet their fate.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 7, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> Because people of all levels will buy them


I understand your concern but that's not what happened so far. Due to their high prices (at least here, for 0.1 specimens but also juvenile ones), due to the 'not so easy to breed' issue leading obviously to not common availability like 'OBTs', plus they are somewhat pet holes (not like a _P.muticus_ would of course) etc

They aren't, in general, first choice T's hobby. People tend to buy 'stunning' looking T's like the 'blue ones', or the cheap & easy to care, rather than, for instance, buy a (IMO) more beauty but hard to keep _Brachypelma Boehmei_ (somewhat similar in colours i mean) like a _M.robustum_.

Btw... 16° ? I keep my female in a range between 20° to 23° and she's fine, eat like an horse, always active at night out of her "fake leaves everywhere" burrow.

Here this last July hell doors opened and for almost 12 days we had the highest level temperatures ever in Lombardy (even 35° at night, night man!) and my _M.robustum_ wasn't annoyed a bit, she molted, btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Dec 7, 2015)

Personally I believe Angel is taking a personal experience and warping it, as nobody else is reporting any issues that he is stating about temperatures, and as Chris said, expensive spider means noobies won't buy them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 7, 2015)

Toxoderidae said:


> Personally I believe Angel is taking a personal experience and warping it, as nobody else is reporting any issues that he is stating about temperatures, and as Chris said, expensive spider means noobies won't buy them.


Well, let's say that, due to the mix of 'not so often' availability & higher prices; the 'legend' behind those T's of 'difficult to own T's; a lot of people doesn't even know their existence... well, those aren't the first choice for beginners. Numbers law say/said that.

Even if i received my 0.1 for free, purchased here by a total beginner (not even aware of what a 'molt' is, pure madness). But that was a single case (he told me what he payed for her, something like Euro 250, so i think the seller probably suggested an high priced T on purpose to a rich guillable one, instead of a cheaper one 

Also (but this is only my point of view now) that genus, _Megaphobema_ in general, isn't so 'present' (owned) nor discussed (now) too much even here, i noticed, among collectors/breeders. And here is N°1, biggest worldwide famous, Arachnids site.

I mean, at least if compared to genus like _Poecilotheria_, _Haplopelma_, _Theraphosa_, _Chilobrachys_, 'Baboons' in general etc check only how many _Monocentropus balfouri_, compared to _M.robustum_, for give the idea.

Angel is right about the temperature issue... just that another important thing (IMO more than the temperature) is to provide those T's, always, lots of inches of always moist substrate. Yeah they love the cooler side, but they wouldn't die for that, if you have two/three degree more, eh


----------



## Angel Minkov (Dec 7, 2015)

My M. robustum was fine at 26C as well, but M. mesomelas is going to have a hard time at those temps. They live at a much higher altitude from what I've heard. Not completely sure about the elevation, but I think more than 3500? I'm not taking my personal experience and warping it, I'm sharing what I've seen. Actually, I just saw a M. mesomelas female die a few days ago from the US, previously owned by Austin S. (who had to sell his female due to high temperatures where he lived) and the owner was doing a splendid job (from his description) with providing adequate conditions.

PS: They're 80 EU a piece. Not that expensive for most people.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 7, 2015)

Keep them dry for one day and you'll see how quickly that this species will parish. Like I stated before temperature has not been an issue for me. But it has been an issue for others. Maybe just maybe I have or maybe others have had better success of this species do to where you live, for example: I live above sea level higher elevation. Could this be a big factor?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 7, 2015)

I never owned a _M.mesomelas_ so i can't be sure but i have a 0.1 _M.robustum_. Same genus. Both need high humidity, and inches of substrate. Lots of inches for make a safe haven burrow/retreat, not ther average poor 3/4/5 inches btw.

People i know here, and i trust btw -- some were breeding friends of the past -- who own/owned a _M.mesomelas_, told me they aren't SO different, when it comes to temperatures, from _M.robustum_ ones.


----------



## johnny quango (Dec 7, 2015)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but aren't M mesomelas found in the same area of Costa Rica as the S hoffmanni therefore wouldn't the care be similar in a lot of ways. I remember someone that's kept these saying at 24-26 it just sat there in a ball but the minute it was moved to a cooler part of the house under 23 it started to thrive.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 7, 2015)

johnny quango said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but aren't M mesomelas found in the same area of Costa Rica as the S hoffmanni therefore wouldn't the care be similar in a lot of ways. I remember someone that's kept these saying at 24-26 it just sat there in a ball but the minute it was moved to a cooler part of the house under 23 it started to thrive.


Tup. They love the 'cooler' side with humidity, but aren't hard to keep one moment 

In UK _M.robustum_ is very appreciated for that (cooler temperature).


----------



## johnny quango (Dec 7, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Tup. They love the 'cooler' side with humidity, but aren't hard to keep one moment
> 
> In UK _M.robustum_ is very appreciated for that (cooler temperature).


This species is a perfect example for my philosophy of sometimes studying the environment before the spider, I was told by someone who as been dealing in tarantulas for over 30 years that E sp red prefer slightly cooler temperature also so I tried it and it seems to work she's a little more active than she was

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Minkov (Dec 8, 2015)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Keep them dry for one day and you'll see how quickly that this species will parish. Like I stated before temperature has not been an issue for me. But it has been an issue for others. Maybe just maybe I have or maybe others have had better success of this species do to where you live, for example: I live above sea level higher elevation. Could this be a big factor?


Id imagine it could be? Depends on where you live and all. Im not a big climatologist or a genius geography student so I dont know how temps change with elevation. I just know higher=colder. Everyone will keep their spiders a bit differently than the others


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm so excited by this thread. My hubby recently out up a wtb in the classified for this species and I told him good luck finding one lol nice to know they are in fact in the hobby.  I guess just maybe not in the states?

We went to Costa Rica on our honeymoon several years ago (before the hubby caught an interest in ts) and I spent once entire day out of the few we were there looking for tarantulas. I found a Megaphobema of some sort hiding in btw the bricks of a small stone wall after endless searching, but couldn't ID it properly BC it had made a burrow that was wedged in there pretty good btw the bricks, but I did manage to get a few (some blurry) photos of part of a leg!! Lol I'm pretty proud of that photo, even tho it's crap, haha if I can some how transfer it to my phone I'll post it ...fun times!  

Does anyone know a US breeder/dealer that sells them perchance?


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 9, 2015)

Omg Im such a fool... loooool my husband wrote this post!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]I didn't even look at who the op was! Haha


----------



## cold blood (Dec 9, 2015)

Story time:

Today on my way home from work I stopped at my LPS, the owner is a cool guy that I consider a friend.    I stopped to get dog food, crickets and waxworms, and also to check out the selection of ts he had.   His good friend is one of the guys who ran the Theraposa breeding program here in Milwaukee, devoted guys who had good reputations in the hobby, and while the breeding project is now defunct, he still has many that he kept, mostly because of rarity or just his favorites.    

I went to see that he still had the 2 AF B. klassi and the AF N. tripepii, after Christmas I plan on buying one of the 3 (they're priced well below what would be considered "normal" pricing), so I wanted to make sure they were still there.    I inquire and the owner tells me that he has this guys private stock, his keepers, that he's holding for the guy, and excitedly asks if I want to go to the basement to see them.   "Absolutely!", I reply.    We go down and see an AF Xenesthis species (stunning, I mean freakishly stunning!!!), a pumpkin patch and its many tiny offspring, an AF pulchra, an AF T. stirmi, a sub-adult female M. robustum, and a couple others when he says, "Hey do you know what this one is?  Is it a redknee?"   

He lifts the log and I see a GORGEOUS 5" female M. mesomelas...I was aghast, having to scrape my jaw off the floor and wipe the drool from my face and immediately told him not only what it was, but how incredibly rare the specimen is.

So there is at least one here in the states still....I believe this one will be shipped to Florida in due time, where its owner now lives.....but dang, a simple trip to the pet store turned out to be a much cooler than expected experience.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## just1moreT (Dec 9, 2015)

That sounds like my kind of place ,be nice if there where some good LPS in my area but there just not enough people for them to flourish


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Dec 9, 2015)

Cool story cold blood! Def don't have those kind of LPS in my area either... glad to see this thread has taken off, though no one seems to be able to point me in the direction of one for sale 

Like I said, when in Costa Rica, we saw plenty postcards and photos of the species, so figured it had to be somewhat accessible to the hobby! Once I started researching, realized how I was wrong.

Also, too bad that people started arguing about care taking. Figured I'd provide some info and photos to support the thread though. 

So here goes some pic heavy content...

---------- Post added 12-09-2015 at 07:53 PM ----------

As far as I know, species is found mostly in the cloud forests of Monte Verde in North/Central Costa Rica. The area was noticeably more humid and cooler than lower elevation parts of the country. Very foggy/misty and wet, with not much direct sunshine I remember.

You can see the fog rolling through the valley, and the active Arenal Volcano in the second shot with my silly wife.













---------- Post added 12-09-2015 at 08:00 PM ----------

There were a series of hanging bridges along the hiking trails, with one aptly named!







Along the trails we saw some cool stuff, including these shots (as well as bats, sloths, monkeys, macaws) but no tarantulas!













---------- Post added 12-09-2015 at 08:10 PM ----------

Notice the wetness in the pics though too... I would say it supports the argument that they need extra moisture in captivity.

When we got back to the community center, we asked a local guide who was hanging out about any spider spottings. He immediately directed us to a stone wall nearby, where he said a tarantula had been spotted days earlier. We peaked in, and got our only shots of a Megaphobema Mesomelas (we believe) in the wild (or any tarantula for that matter while on the trip).
Kind of lame, but we were still excited :biggrin:













We were also able to extract a molt from the burrow, though no telling if it was this girl's or even the same species.













---------- Post added 12-09-2015 at 08:16 PM ----------

Hope you enjoy the photos, and maybe that was a little helpful in supporting any arguments about husbandry too!

Just for fun, here are a few more pics of wild life in CR that we took in other lower elevation areas.

These huge iguanas were in the tree tops, while the confident gators basked down below them in the river beds.













This last one was taken in a brackish mangrove, hanging out in a tree as we canoed along.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 10, 2015)

raggamuffin415 said:


> Cool story cold blood! Def don't have those kind of LPS in my area either... glad to see this thread has taken off, though no one seems to be able to point me in the direction of one for sale
> 
> Like I said, when in Costa Rica, we saw plenty postcards and photos of the species, so figured it had to be somewhat accessible to the hobby! Once I started researching, realized how I was wrong.
> 
> ...


 Very cool indeed. As I stated they need humidity and they live in high elevation. Don't let this species dry out at all they will parish quickly. Megaphobema robustum is the opposite you can keep them dry like Xenesthis spp. And they will do fine.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Dec 10, 2015)

Awesome pictures, that place is beautiful!!


----------



## Thistles (Dec 10, 2015)

Hey lil pumilio! Such a cutie!


----------



## Philth (Dec 10, 2015)

Some of you are making it sound like they will be easy to keep, and all you need to do is keep them cool.  There's a lot more going on with this species if you ask me. Hundreds of these have been imported to the U.S. over the years, where are they all now ?  They don't live, and we don't get more until the next batch of WC smuggled adults make it to Germany and one drops a sac. Anyone buying the new ones that will be coming in a few months, good luck. I'd rather light my money on fire. 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Dec 11, 2015)

One of the dealers here in eastern Canada had some last year, but I haven't since it on the list since.  Beautiful T, but big bucks.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 11, 2015)

Next fair i will buy one, and keep like my 0.1 _Megaphobema robustum_, on the 'cooler' side, with a "bridge" cork bark for hide, and more than 12 inches of substrate (always moist) for burrow, and fake leaves. That's how people here kept/keep those with no particular issues, as far as i know.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Dec 11, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Next fair i will buy one, and keep like my 0.1 _Megaphobema robustum_, on the 'cooler' side, with a "bridge" cork bark for hide, and more than 12 inches of substrate (always moist) for burrow, and fake leaves. That's how people here kept/keep those with no particular issues, as far as i know.


Its not that simple, like Tom stated, and I really wouldn't be so optimistic with someone bringing slings/juvies/subadults/adults to a fare.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 12, 2015)

I won't say it's simple to keep them alive as I've heard that they are difficult. But for me it has been fine. A few years ago I had my adult 6" inch female that I put up for sale and that female like my other mesomelas specimens I owned did perfectly fine for me.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 12, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> I really wouldn't be so optimistic with someone bringing slings/juvies/subadults/adults to a fare.


Here is how few people managed to buy _Megaphobema mesomelas_, in authorized T's fairs. They keep those at a max temperature of 22° (max) with an always moist substrate (lots of inches).

---------- Post added 12-12-2015 at 10:33 AM ----------

I forgot to add an IMO important thing when it comes to genus _Megaphobema_ in general. I noticed that 0.1 specimen especially, doesn't like to be re-housed too much, once they settled, making their burrow.

That's probably, i believe, one of the important issues (combined with high humidity & cooler temps that not everyone can offer them, of course... but more).

Yes, burrowers doesn't like, obviously, to be moved much, like 'Haplos', _Pelinobius muticus_ etc but those in particular, more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve123 (Dec 12, 2015)

Philth said:


> Some of you are making it sound like they will be easy to keep, and all you need to do is keep them cool.  There's a lot more going on with this species if you ask me. Hundreds of these have been imported to the U.S. over the years, where are they all now ?  They don't live, and we don't get more until the next batch of WC smuggled adults make it to Germany and one drops a sac. Anyone buying the new ones that will be coming in a few months, good luck. I'd rather light my money on fire.
> 
> Later, Tom


I'm going to second the above opinion here. I have been looking for M. mesomelas this year and to my disappointment, learned it is a smuggled species. Several wild-collected sacs have been smuggled into the EU lately, along with adults, semi-adults, and perhaps a few "lucky sacs" from females paired in the wild. They will come to the US as an isolated wave in 2016 I am told. M. mesomelas is tough to breed, with one experienced breeder telling me she's tried for 7 years without success. An EU breeder tells me a sac takes 10 months of incubation with narrow incubation parameters. All of the above suggests current husbandry techniques may be enough to keep them alive in some hands, but if reproduction is a measure of thriving in captivity, we are falling short. One should keep M. mesomelas if one could afford to light on fire the money spent, yes indeed. One should not keep them at all unless one had a deep commitment to determining what was necessary and sufficient to breeding them in captivity. Without the last requirement, those who buy them achieve no more than supporting the smuggling of yet another difficult-to-breed species from the New World.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angel Minkov (Dec 13, 2015)

Steve123 said:


> I'm going to second the above opinion here. I have been looking for M. mesomelas this year and to my disappointment, learned it is a smuggled species. Several wild-collected sacs have been smuggled into the EU lately, along with adults, semi-adults, and perhaps a few "lucky sacs" from females paired in the wild. They will come to the US as an isolated wave in 2016 I am told. M. mesomelas is tough to breed, with one experienced breeder telling me she's tried for 7 years without success. An EU breeder tells me a sac takes 10 months of incubation with narrow incubation parameters. All of the above suggests current husbandry techniques may be enough to keep them alive in some hands, but if reproduction is a measure of thriving in captivity, we are falling short. One should keep M. mesomelas if one could afford to light on fire the money spent, yes indeed. One should not keep them at all unless one had a deep commitment to determining what was necessary and sufficient to breeding them in captivity. Without the last requirement, those who buy them achieve no more than supporting the smuggling of yet another difficult-to-breed species from the New World.


Thank you for mentioning this, I had forgotten it - another reason why they shouldn't be in the hobby is that they're beautiful and albeit the price, they are quickly sold and when most of them die, there is more demand and with the localities well-known, people go there and smuggle even more, to meet the demands... Why should we promote this?


----------



## Austin S. (Dec 14, 2015)

I raised a pair of mesomelas several years ago. They matured a few years back.
They were a bit** to keep. Each specimen was housed in a separate part of the house, where I would have that specific room for them set at 60 degrees, 50 at night, humidity was 65-85% depending on the time of the day and if I forgot to fill the humidifier. 

They grew fast in these conditions believe it or not. Within two and a half, maybe three years, they were mature. Male matured two months after the female did.
They mated when the female was ready, but sadly, she never produced. Gained a large amount of weight, but she molted out on me. 
Last time I keep/try to breed this species. 
This is the only picture I kept of them. 






I ended up selling this female to a good friend who lived in COLD conditions. She was thriving for a while, molted once or twice with no complications. He spent a large amount of time hunting down some males for her, and when he finally tracked some down, and received them, she randomly died. Just blows.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 14, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> I raised a pair of mesomelas several years ago. They matured a few years back.
> They were a bit** to keep. Each specimen was housed in a separate part of the house, where I would have that specific room for them set at 60 degrees, 50 at night, humidity was 65-85% depending on the time of the day and if I forgot to fill the humidifier.
> 
> They grew fast in these conditions believe it or not. Within two and a half, maybe three years, they were mature. Male matured two months after the female did.
> ...


Soooooo beautiful tho


----------



## Angel Minkov (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks for chiming in, Austin. I actually vaguely mentioned you in one of my previous comments, or maybe it was the female's death. I don't know, but I mentioned it... Just goes to show that they're a species which is extremely hard to keep in captivity. Period.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S. (Dec 14, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> Thanks for chiming in, Austin. I actually vaguely mentioned you in one of my previous comments, or maybe it was the female's death. I don't know, but I mentioned it... Just goes to show that they're a species which is extremely hard to keep in captivity. Period.


Yeah, it was a huge shock to both of us. When I had her, she burrowed in higher temps. When he got her, and she was settled in for a few weeks, she never burrowed once. He would even put ice in her enclosure on the opposite side, as well as ice on top of her lid, under a towel. She loved it, it seemed. 

Just sad losing such a beautiful specimen, after having her since she was so tiny.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 14, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> When I had her, she burrowed in higher temps. When he got her, and she was settled in for a few weeks, she never burrowed once.


I'm still convinced that _Megaphobema_ genus in general, especially 0.1 specimen, doesn't like at all to be re-housed, moved etc once they, as adults, made their burrow.

Definitely way more than a _Pelinobius muticus_, genus _Haplopelma_, genus _Chilobrachys_ etc definitely. IMO seems they really hate to lose their home and it's very hard after for them to settle down and make a new one.
Combined with the particular temperature they need and humidity, of course.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Dec 15, 2015)

They burrow to escape the heat, along with many other Ts. Your friend kept her in the 40-50s range and she was cool enough, hence why she didn't burrow. No tarantula likes to be rehoused, and there is no need if you keep its enclosure clean


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 15, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> No tarantula likes to be rehoused, and there is no need if you keep its enclosure clean


Yes, of course no T's like to be re-housed, but while majority of T's ('OBT's' 'GBB' and such) settle in no time almost (at least if the set up is correct), those not. I said re-house but moving in general is more correct... meaning (example) to catch cup her and ship/sold to another enthusiast. Those are IMO very delicate when it comes to that.

I don't have sort of scientific or else proof for back up that, i know, but again, 0.1 specimen HATE to been taken away from their burrow. I was forced to re-house mine, due to previous owner poor care, and took almost two months for settle.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Dec 15, 2015)

Mine settled in for about 2 or 3 days when I got it. Wasn't a MF, though. I'll have to see how long they take when I get my breeding group in spring


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 15, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> Mine settled in for about 2 or 3 days when I got it. Wasn't a MF, though. I'll have to see how long they take when I get my breeding group in spring


Just like more or less my other 0.1 burrowers, from 'Baboons' to 'Haplos' i had before. She's not (AF however).


----------



## lalberts9310 (Dec 15, 2015)

It's actually quite sad that such a beautiful specie is so difficult to keep and breed. *sigh* It will definitely not survive in the climate we live in, it gets extremely hot here during summer time.  *removes from wishlist*

I'd probably be able to get a few psalmos or poecies for the price of 1 M. mesomelas. Nah, poecies and psalmos it is then


----------



## Austin S. (Dec 15, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yes, of course no T's like to be re-housed, but while majority of T's ('OBT's' 'GBB' and such) settle in no time almost (at least if the set up is correct), those not. I said re-house but moving in general is more correct... meaning (example) to catch cup her and ship/sold to another enthusiast. Those are IMO very delicate when it comes to that.
> 
> I don't have sort of scientific or else proof for back up that, i know, but again, 0.1 specimen HATE to been taken away from their burrow. I was forced to re-house mine, due to previous owner poor care, and took almost two months for settle.


I agree that shipping/re housing can stress the animal. Keep in mind however that I don't think that is why she died.
He had her for almost a year, molted, silked, ate. She was plenty settled in.


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 12, 2016)

This has been an informative read. With slings of these now available again in the US, I'm certainly not the only person who has bought/will buy them.

I'm keeping my slings in a downstairs bathroom where I can shut the heater vent and keep that room cooler than the rest of the house. There's a temp gauge that measures both ambient temp and humidity. They're in well-ventilated enclosures with plenty of substrate, and I'll put the humidifier in the bathroom if needed too. Being in the PacNW, high temps and/or low humidity aren't too much of an issue for us, even in summer. I was talking to sdsnybny yesterday who suggested using an aquarium chiller to keep the slings cool if needed (so the same as cold blood's "how to heat an enclosure" set up, just with a chiller instead of a heater).

They certainly were an expensive investment, and if I never get a sac from them, that's okay. So long as I can ensure they are healthy, I'll be satisfied. And if they have strict care requirements, well the hobby doesn't need to be flooded with them anyway. Leave them to the experienced keepers who will ensure care requirements are met. 

I'd like to see species like this come with a disclaimer about care requirements, but I suppose dealers assume that at $150 each, you'll do your research.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Minkov (Feb 12, 2016)

What disclaimer? The people who sell them have no idea how to care for them as well. I don't know what everyone is trying to prove that the people from past years haven't.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Feb 12, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Here we have plenty of those. That's (one) of the reasons why i ended up with a female _Megaphobema robustum_ for free


damn your lucky!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 13, 2016)

JustSomeDude said:


> damn your lucky!


Yes  That man bought three _Theraphosidae _in one of the arachnids fair here in Italy two years ago from an Italian breeder.
He bought a 0.1 _Megaphobema_ _robustum_, a 0.1 _Chilobrachys fimbriatus_, and 0.1 _Acanthoscurria geniculata_.
I ended up with those three T's after few months.

Obviously, since he wasn't exactly into _Theraphosidae _but a "cool things!" (sad) buyer, he knew nothing about and the considered (and payed for, lol) 0.1 _Chilobrachys fimbriatus _was a 1.0 so when i noticed that i traded him for a 0.1 juvenile _Ceratogyrus_ _darlingi_.

Another that i rescued was a 0.1 _Grammostola pulchripes_. And this only in the last two years.

I've always end up with some T's for free after 2003. That (at least here) is one of the few pro of a ban, among other issues, like Italian Ladies  screaming like "Banshees" since they doesn't want to live in the same house with 8 legged buggers, they blackmail their so with the "legs closed!" scenario. 
The best part is that, when i know those situations, those Ladies support me with statements like: "He's here for help us, give the spiders to him!" lol


----------



## JustSomeDude (Feb 13, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yes  That man bought three _Theraphosidae _in one of the arachnids fair here in Italy two years ago from an Italian breeder.
> He bought a 0.1 _Megaphobema_ _robustum_, a 0.1 _Chilobrachys fimbriatus_, and 0.1 _Acanthoscurria geniculata_.
> I ended up with those three T's after few months.
> 
> ...


Ha hahaa that's great! Hell of a find! That's crazy with the ban they have there. Good story thanks for sharing you spider saving baron!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 13, 2016)

JustSomeDude said:


> Ha hahaa that's great! Hell of a find! That's crazy with the ban they have there. Good story thanks for sharing you spider saving baron!


Thanks man. It's hard to explain Italy to non Italians, nor people who lived enough here, but i will try. No one banned arachnids prior (lol) not even that evil, those evildoers, cancer of the world etc etc add etc of the _Blackshirts Revolution_. Notably, during that period, people owned even venomous snakes and took those to motherland Italia from Eastern Africa Italian colonies  My aunt, Rosa (R.I.P), was completely scared of snakes because when she was in Addis Abeba and Mogadiscio for work, Italian soldiers caught a lot of those, for fun.

After all, this is the land of Giacomo Doria (Genova/Genoa) where Tamerlan Thorell went for study spiders, back then.

Then, all of a sudden... those foreign superpowers slaves, globalists, corrupted, Mafia connected, liberal capitalists of Silvio Berlu$coni government (Best Italian Bush friend, lol, wars for oil included) with the help of that nasty annoying bunch of the weird, rich, 'cultural' left banned ALL arachnids for crap reasons, in no time. In one day, lol. One.... day.

You can drive here with no driving license now, fine (lol) but it's hard to own a "Grammo". Well, my opinion? I don't give a damn.
;-)


----------



## Envoirment (Feb 13, 2016)

There's some slings available in the UK, priced at £69 ($100). I would definitely like to own one in the future once I'm more experienced, if they're still being sold.


----------



## kspider (May 14, 2016)

raggamuffin415 said:


> Saw these when in Costa Rica... Stunning T. Know these were in hobby a few years back... Are they still being bred or is finding slings practically impossible?


Paul has them at pet center us


----------



## johnny quango (May 14, 2016)

Envoirment said:


> There's some slings available in the UK, priced at £69 ($100). I would definitely like to own one in the future once I'm more experienced, if they're still being sold.


I have 1 of those said slings and it's doing just fine infact last week it had its 1st moult in my care

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## raggamuffin415 (May 25, 2016)

I did see that Paul has em. Would hate to shell that kinda dough out to have it not survive though. If it's as picky as everyone says, I just don't have the right setup/time/experience.
Thanks though!!


----------

